# Prohormone Cycle Advice



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

For my cycle i will be stacking ANABOLIC TECHNOLOGIES XTREME MASS with RPN HAVOC

On Cycle Support:
Damage Control (Contains Tudca and organ support for a cpl different oragms)
Multivitamin
Fish oil
Omega 3's
Whey Protein
BCAA's
NOS Pump (Bc i do nt like prework out mixes)

PCT:
M.E.G.A. Formulation Protek (it contains TESTOSTERONE BLEND
Bulgarian Tribulus, Fenugreek, Eurycoma longifolia 380MG; LIVER CARE
NAC (N-Acetyl-Cystiene), Milk Thistle 250MG; ESTROGEN BLOCKER
6, 17 keto etiocholeba-3-ol-3, 17-ketoetiochol-triene 200MG; 
CARDIOVASCULAR SUPPORT
Red Yeast Rice (Monascus Purpureus) CoQ10 120MG; PROSTATE GUARD
Saw Palmetto, Stinging Nettle 100MG; ARIMISTANE
Androst 3,5-diene-7,17-dione 45MG) (It has 2 AI's and heps maintain cortisol levels also)




I am looking for helpful adice on whether or not there are ne mre products I need to add to my PCT or ON Cycle Support. I am simpy looking for helpful advice if you r going to talk shit or or be an asshole THEN DO NOT POST. ONLY POSITIVE FEEDBACK AND ADVICE WANTED!!!!


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

way too much OTC products here, way too much money spent, save it for good meals... too lazy to retype so heres a copy n paste from chat:

New [04-29, 23:05] Leiurus:	your stuff called "testosterone blend" is not test, it's just tribulus
 New [04-29, 23:05] CCCP:	can you even really call that a cycle lol?
 New [04-29, 23:05] Leiurus:	I mean some supps you listed are useful in a cycle but you don't need any of them since as pointed out by CCCP it's not a cycle you've laid down, there's no AAS at all in there
New [04-29, 23:04] Leiurus:	that's snake oil
 New [04-29, 23:04] Leiurus:	save your money and don't buy any of this stuff
 New [04-29, 23:04] Leiurus:	well yeah, if you think that tribulus will hurt your liver or shut you down you're wrong lol
 New [04-29, 23:03] CCCP:	in my opinion a true cycle contains AAS, not items you can buy from a healthcare store, and the ones available for over the counter sales require no pct as they will not truly throw your hormonal levels off balance
 New [04-29, 23:02] CCCP:	all of those products in the cycle are not "truly" anabolic
 New [04-29, 23:02] CCCP:	makes 0 sense (the post) in terms of a real cycle, seems like u just put together a bunch of gnc brands, in which case, no pct (any REAL pct) is needed


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

Obviously you guys did not read ne thing i posted nd just wanted to tlk with out opening ur eyes. First line says Iam stack RPN Havoc with XTreme Mass

Xtreme Mass-MethylSten 2, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androsta-1-en-17b-ol-3-one 6mg

Havoc-2a 3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol 10 mg

Mega Protek- TESTOSTERONE BLEND
Bulgarian Tribulus, Fenugreek, Eurycoma longifolia 380MG

LIVER CARE
NAC (N-Acetyl-Cystiene), Milk Thistle 250MG

ESTROGEN BLOCKER
6, 17 keto etiocholeba-3-ol-3, 17-ketoetiochol-triene 200MG

CARDIOVASCULAR SUPPORT
Red Yeast Rice (Monascus Purpureus) CoQ10 120MG

PROSTATE GUARD
Saw Palmetto, Stinging Nettle 100MG

ARIMISTANE
Androst 3,5-diene-7,17-dione 45MG

All of those are combined in the MEGA PROTEK PCT.

So now tell me where the hell can i buy these otc? no where bc all 3 were banned in dec 24. So u can shove ur smart ass comments up ur ****in ass.

Now for ppl who actually know something I would love some advice. Is there nething ud recommend i add for ON CYCLE SUPPORT or PCT???

I was thinking about adding Estrogenex 2nd gen. for an AI.

If im taking an AI then y do i need a serm? Pls explain in detail if possible...Ive tried to google this but i still dont quite understand the whole serm/AI deal.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 30, 2015)

Your damage control should be to not waste your money on all that bullshit


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

quit reading labels, those may be pro hormone, but certainly not anabolic, you need no PCT nor any of it (cycle stuff included)...

if i sold u a shit covered lollipop and wrote words like "hormone", "anabolic" and "mass" on it, would you eat it and start planning your PCT?

edit:
do you think this is real dbol? :
http://www.mysupplementstore.com/hi-tech-pharmaceuticals-dianabol-90-tabs.html

wanna waste your money? go ahead... have fun. PM me if you want dbol lollipops, they are truly anabolic, hormone promoting that gain mass and require PCT...
P.S. they are strawberry flavored, and ignore the wrapper that says "Tootsie"


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok so i will just buy damage control for my on cycle support. What AI or SERM?......AND rlly CCCP if there no anabolic then y did i put on 14lbs of lean muscle last cycle runnin Xtreme Mass for 5 wks? Explain that then?


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

an if there not anablic then why were both xtreme mass and havoc banned in december 2014? Lets do a little bit of research before speaking without knowing shit for %100. @CCCP


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

BTW: SERM is primary for PCT, while AI are inhibitors to block conversion of test to estrogen, and reduce ur estrogen levels, nothing you have on that list will truly aromatise so you need neither SERMs nor AI...

eg: nolvadex is PCT but can be used on cycle if gyno symptoms occur... arimidex is AI but not used in PCT (usually)

the items you listed, would never be FDA or DEA approved if they even had a chance of being anabolic (them getting banned is a way for the company to sell the rest of their stock and make it look cool)... and for further clarification, lemme define:
AI: http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=20282
SERM: http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=5444

and most important:
Difference between SUPPLEMENTS and STEROIDS:
http://www.differencebetween.info/difference-between-steroids-and-supplements


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

vazquez120 said:


> an if there not anablic then why were both xtreme mass and havoc banned in december 2014? Lets do a little bit of research before speaking without knowing shit for %100. @CCCP



i love it when kids think "omg it got banned it must be anabolic/good" no, getting banned is: company stopped production and wants to sell the rest of their supply so they make it sound cool, its publicity/marketing, tell me when these substances, which all companies have the same ingredients in, have their product become a scheduled narcotic...

clearly your just a little kid sitting there reading labels, CCCP out, enjoy wasting your money... no one is trying to shit talk you but just trying to save you money... *idiot*...

P.S> if it was banned, those products, why can i still order them on AMAZON, *idiot*


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

Idiot thats cute. They obviously work dumbass. If they didnt how did i put on 14lbs of lean muscle in 5 wks on my last cycle of xtreme mass? Huh??? its cute how u didnt answer that


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

and prohormones were added to schedule 3 anabolic steriods as of dec 11, 2014 so wtf r u tlking abt?? maybe u should spend a little less time in the gym and learn how to read dipshit.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 30, 2015)

oh my..........................calm down folks


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

your a waste of time, go waste your money... tell that guy @ your local GNC that is working on commission to enjoy his bonus this week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 30, 2015)

It's impossible to put 14 pounds of LEAN muscle on in 5 weeks.


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

its def not impossible taking 18 mg of xtreme mass a day stacked with 30 mg of epistane for the first 2 wks bumped up to 50 mg a day for the last 3 weeks. Stacked with 1-andro oral solution( not that strong but helped boost test). 4 - 30g protein shakes a day. Plus eating 4500 caloreis a day. I know its possible because i did it. place #2 in nationals for wrestling 180lb


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

vazquez120 said:


> I know its possible because i did it. place #2 in nationals for wrestling 180lb



lol, lemme know when u break the 200 lb mark kiddo, and have accurate readings, gaining 14 lbs on the scale is not 14 lbs of lean muscle.


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

But back to why i originally made this post if nebody knows of nethign that would compliment my cycle or nething i should add to it your info would e greatly appreciated. Nd to the haters KIL YA SELF. Go choke on ur moms clit lmfao.


----------



## vazquez120 (Apr 30, 2015)

haha kiddo thats cute. I gained 20lbs in all. 14lbs of lean muscle so u can lick on these get the **** ff my forum if u dnt have ne advice to give.


----------



## CCCP (Apr 30, 2015)

yep, you gained 14 lbs of lean muscle in 5 weeks using OTC supplements... damn, teach all of us your secrets, all 5600+ members of this forum who cant seem to make gains like that... you will be rich bro.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 30, 2015)

vazquez120 said:


> haha kiddo thats cute. I gained 20lbs in all. 14lbs of lean muscle so u can lick on these get the **** ff my forum if u dnt have ne advice to give.


Your forum?  You showed them.  Almost a shame you were already banned.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 30, 2015)

kids and their bs otc products???? You gotta love a punk kid, bet he does those thrashing pull ups BC
he's too weak to use proper form


----------



## Ggeneral (May 1, 2015)

Paolos said:


> kids and their bs otc products???? You gotta love a punk kid, bet he does those thrashing pull ups BC
> he's too weak to use proper form



I see punk ass kids doing this in the gym all the time, they walk around with ILS and look at you like they're trying to pick a fight. I'm just waiting for them to hurt themselves lol


----------



## Uncle manny (May 1, 2015)

Look bro always remember pct is the most important part of a cycle. You didn't mention a serm! You definitely need some clomid or nolva I personally used clomid. Make sure to pick one of those up! Also I'd always take liv52 a liver supplement through out the cycle and pct and then some to help out.


----------



## CCCP (May 1, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Look bro always remember pct is the most important part of a cycle. You didn't mention a serm! You definitely need some clomid or nolva I personally used clomid. Make sure to pick one of those up! Also I'd always take liv52 a liver supplement through out the cycle and pct and then some to help out.



he needs no clomid nor nolvadex since he has no AAS in this "cycle" lol, plus he is already banned, he was just a troll that thought GNC products can make a cycle... Clomid or nolvadex would crash his hormonal levels since nothing is boosting them.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 1, 2015)

Lol oh ok I thought dude was on a legit ph


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2015)

Seen a few silly threads lately, this is one of the better ones.


----------

